# Pankration is MMA's oldest and brutal roots?



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

I just watched some modern Pankration live on the weekend and it was nearly the same as MMA, with a couple small diffeences like no head strikes of any kind to a downed opponent, and skin pads. But it was savage. I did a web search, and found out that way back in the day (starting in the Olympic games in 648 BC, outside the Olympics it would be much earlier), what was called Pankration then was pretty much MMA, only much more brutal.

http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/Olympics/pankration.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pankration

Check out the ancient wall painting of two fighters touching hands (don't think they had gloves?).

"Pankration is an ancient sport and a martial art introduced in the Greek Olympic games in 648 BC. Many historians believe that although pankration was not one of the first Olympic sports, it was likely one of the most popular.[citation needed] Some also argue it to be the first all-encompassing fighting system in human history. This is a strongly debated issue in the academic community."

"Pankration, as practiced in the ancient world, combined elements of both boxing (pygme/pygmachia) and wrestling (pale) to create a broad fighting sport similar to today's mixed martial arts. A match was won by submission of the opponent or if the opponent was incapacitated. A contestant could signal submission by raising his hand, but sometimes the only form of submission was unconsciousness or death. Joint locks and choke holds were common techniques of accomplishing this. In fact, there were only two rules: contestants were not allowed to gouge eyes or to bite."

That is the oldest roots of MMA that I know of.

And those guys were seriously T.O.U.G.H. Check this tale out from the Wikipedia page, this fighter won't tap out and wins the fight after he DIES (or maybe while he dies)!

"In an odd turn of events, a pankration fighter named Arrichion of Phigaleia won the event despite being dead. His opponent had locked him in a chokehold and Arrichion, desperate to loosen it, broke his opponents fingers (some records say his ankle). The opponent nearly passed out from pain and submitted. As the referee raised Arrichion's hand, it was discovered that he had died from the chokehold. His body was crowned with the olive wreath and taken back to Phigaleia as a hero."

Arrichion of Phigaleia was one tough mofo raise01:


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

AnMMAFan said:


> I just watched some modern Pankration live on the weekend and it was nearly the same as MMA, with a couple small diffeences like no head strikes of any kind to a downed opponent, and skin pads. But it was savage. I did a web search, and found out that way back in the day (starting in the Olympic games in 648 BC, outside the Olympics it would be much earlier), what was called Pankration then was pretty much MMA, only much more brutal.
> 
> http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/Olympics/pankration.html
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pankration
> ...


lol wow thats awesome. Creepy and weird... but awesome :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

i have a bunch of back issues of black belt magazine and there are frequent mentions of people like Jim Arvanaitis and their contributions to pankration, particularly with a view to its being one of the foundations of mma as we now know it.

Anyway if you google Jim A., you'll probably get a wealth of further info on pankration.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> lol wow thats awesome. Creepy and weird... but awesome :thumb02:


Yeah man, that is a dramatic story, someone should tell it to those TUF guys when they want to quit :sad02:



swpthleg said:


> i have a bunch of back issues of black belt magazine and there are frequent mentions of people like Jim Arvanaitis and their contributions to pankration, particularly with a view to its being one of the foundations of mma as we now know it.
> 
> Anyway if you google Jim A., you'll probably get a wealth of further info on pankration.


Cool thanks will check it out :thumbsup: Hey I took a quick look and I'm digging the fro :laugh:


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

it would be interesting if it was brought back to the olympics and got rid of figure skating or gymnastics-floor-presentations.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

In one of my sports history classes we did a couple months on the ancient Olympics, there are some crazy stories, but Arrichion definitely takes the cake. We were taught that he broke the guy's ankle, like almost tore the shit right off, but I'm sure either one would ellicit a submission. Some of the stories about guys who lost being dishonoured and kicked out of their families are ridiculous, winning literally was everything back then.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

hammafist said:


> it would be interesting if it was brought back to the olympics and got rid of figure skating or gymnastics-floor-presentations.


That would be cool, and today's incarnation of Pankration would have a much better shot than MMA, since there are a couple extra restrictions and thin pads. Not to mention the LONG hisory. But I somehow can't see it happening any time soon.



cdnbaron said:


> In one of my sports history classes we did a couple months on the ancient Olympics, there are some crazy stories, but Arrichion definitely takes the cake. We were taught that he broke the guy's ankle, like almost tore the shit right off, but I'm sure either one would ellicit a submission. Some of the stories about guys who lost being dishonoured and kicked out of their families are ridiculous, winning literally was everything back then.


Yeah it's nuts what those guys would go through to win, but now I can see why, if you lose your whole family and your whole life you built up, then you might as well risk your life for the win, or even die for it like the lengendary Arrichion.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

thats crazy, they were so much tougher back than, were a bunch of pussies now a days. lol, An armbar doesnt seem so bad now.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> thats crazy, they were so much tougher back than, were a bunch of pussies now a days. lol, An armbar doesnt seem so bad now.


Yeah life was brutal back then. Makes for great stories, and motivation to dig a little deeper when you're in the ring or on the mat.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

AnMMAFan said:


> Yeah life was brutal back then. .


 Yeah, i wouldn't have lasted long back then.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> Yeah, i wouldn't have lasted long back then.


You and me both :laugh:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Being dead probably meant he passed out.

I call 4 way bout between Ares, Mars, Teutatis and Fedor.:thumb02:



*Ares - Greek God of War
*Mars - Roman God of War
*Teutatis - God of War for the Gauls.


----------

